# Silbury Hill



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Link to story.

Last night I dreamed I was exploring the tunnels of Silbury Hill with Plácido Domingo. We didn't find anything but afterwards we went to my local day spa (only 136 miles away :lol: ) & had a swim.

Then I woke up.


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

So I guess this was a dream about how you were able to grasp the tenor of the new theories about Silbury Hill.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> So I guess this was a dream about how you were able to *grasp the tenor* of the new theories about Silbury Hill.


I wish (both meanings)


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

It'd be stifling in those tunnels, so the advantage of going with Placido is that you'd have plenty of fresh aria.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Elgarian said:


> It'd be stifling in those tunnels, so the advantage of going with Placido is that you'd have plenty of fresh aria.












I could have used him as a canary


----------

